
California preparing for worst case scenarios - sbuttgereit
https://www.fox5ny.com/news/california-preparing-for-worst-case-scenarios
======
sbuttgereit
The bit that caught my eye was...

"In readying the National Guard for action, Newsom’s office emphasized that
it’s for duties routinely performed during natural disasters and other
emergencies. But Newsom grimly added that “we have the ability to do martial
law ... if we feel the necessity.”"

